

American Airlines: "How do I determine which browser I am using?" - JacksonGariety
http://i.imgur.com/rwS7Tc6.png

======
DiabloD3
I upvoted this because I think more corporations should go back and look at
their sites and correct massively outdated information.

------
robitor
What are you talking about? I'm looking at their website right now and it does
not say that at all:
[https://www.aa.com/i18n/footer/browserRequirements.jsp?ancho...](https://www.aa.com/i18n/footer/browserRequirements.jsp?anchorEvent=false&from=footer)

~~~
JacksonGariety
[https://www.aa.com/i18n/utility/FAQs/customerService_FAQ.jsp...](https://www.aa.com/i18n/utility/FAQs/customerService_FAQ.jsp?anchorEvent=false&from=footer)

------
bilalhusain
You should inform them.

